# ** Blush Application on a long narrow face **



## shaista1985 (Mar 11, 2009)

hi guys, 

i hope some experts here can help me out.  i have a long, slim narrow face... what is the best way/technique to use to apply on my face shape to make it look its face and not too narrow/gaunt?

best way to balance out my facial structure. i know there are ways of puuting on blush, highlight and contouring but i am clueless..

pls help... my narrow face is bugging me now!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thnx in advance xx


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 11, 2009)

any tips plz???


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 17, 2009)

please reply, calling all you experts out there??!?!


----------



## Odette (Mar 17, 2009)

Try applying it like a check mark but high up on the cheek and let it curve as it goes up around the eye. Kind of like the nike swish.


----------



## G_G (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_hi guys, 

i hope some experts here can help me out.  i have a long, slim narrow face... what is the best way/technique to use to apply on my face shape to make it look its face and not too narrow/gaunt?

best way to balance out my facial structure. i know there are ways of puuting on blush, highlight and contouring but i am clueless..

pls help... my narrow face is bugging me now!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thnx in advance xx_

 
you could contour your forehead and chin (use darker foundation or contour powder) to minimize the appearance of "length" then apply blush from the apples of your cheeks to the area near the tip of your ear. Do a gradient application, that way your cheeks won't look as slim.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 15, 2009)

...bumping this thread, I am blush clueless and need some tips!


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2009)

don't try to creat cheekbones by contouring, this will only make your face look longer. Use the tip of your nose as a guide and apply blush from the tip outwards -- not upwards -- towards the ears.


----------

